# כמה אלכוהול צריך לחתונה?



## transistorit (10/4/12)

כמה אלכוהול צריך לחתונה? 
אבקש עזרה בהערכת כמויות אלכוהול לחתונה של כ 100-120 איש
הכמויות שחשבתי עליהן הם ככה: 

2 בקבוקי ויסקי ג'וני ווקר בלייק לייבל
2 בקבוקי ויסקי שיבאס
2 בקבוקי קוניאק (אחד של רמי מרטין והשני של הנסי VSOP) 
8 בקבוקי וודקה אבסולוט
בקבוק אחד של ייגר דבש
100 פחיות רד בול/ אקסל
כמה בקבוקי קאווה או למברסקו לקבלת פנים

האם הרשימה סבירה ומספיקה מבחינת כמויות? האם כדאי להוסיף בקבוק טקילה ומרטיני? יש הצעות אחרות?


----------



## transistorit (12/4/12)

מקפיצה


----------

